# I'M ADOPTING!! Best dwarf hamster cage?



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

My housemates sister is a vet and has just taken in a little russian dwarf hamster that was being mistreated. I think it is over a year old I don't have too many details yet as all I have heard has been passed on to me through my friend. Anyway long story short he said his sister is looking to give it to someone and I am more than happy to look after it. 

My syrian is in a rotastak cage that I thought was great but you all seem to be against rotastak so I don't want to make the same mistake. 

By the sounds of it the hamster is being kept in a habitrail ovo. Is this cage suitable or should I be looking to buy a different cage and if so which cage is best?


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Bumping for help


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

which habitrail ovo is it


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

the habitrail ovo loft seems the best of them but they look small


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

just realised they do differant sizes in it, the loft looks ok. I personally wouldnt get a cage with bars as iv had a syrian squeese through in the past but i know people to have no problem with them for smaller animals


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

I honestly have no idea what cage it is as I haven't seen the hamster or cage yet. But I'm assuming as it has been mistreated and rescued it will probably need a new cage.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The Hagen Big one Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Big 1 - Hamster Central is in my opinion the absolute best for a dwarf hammy, or the Savic Mickey 2xl MICKEY 2 XL | Savic. Cant wait for piccies of your newbie when he arrives.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I had the Habitrail Ovo loft and extensions for my Russian when he was a baby but upgraded him to the Mickey Max XL which is a great cage for dwarf hamsters as the bar spacing is quite small. It's a brilliant cage and loads of room for toys. It comes with a wire shelf though which isn't good for their feet so you can either take it out completely like I have done or cover it with some grassy mats.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

i personally dont like barred floors it looks so uncomfortable on there feet, the hagen livingworld rodent cage is nice tho, just make sure he isnt an escape artist first.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

My russian hamster has a mini duna. 
Mini Duna Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

emma20 said:


> i personally dont like barred floors it looks so uncomfortable on there feet, the hagen livingworld rodent cage is nice tho, just make sure he isnt an escape artist first.


The cage I posted hasn't got a barred floor - not sure if you meant that or not - it's a plastic bottom like the Hamster Heaven cage and the same size too. The barred shelf has been taken out on that picture.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Personally i would go for the biggest cage you can afford with the smallest bar spacing, Unless you want to mesh the bars of a bigger bar spaced cage


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

dandogman said:


> My russian hamster has a mini duna.
> Mini Duna Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home


My Russian has the same and is quite happy in it


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Jazzy said:


> The cage I posted hasn't got a barred floor - not sure if you meant that or not - it's a plastic bottom like the Hamster Heaven cage and the same size too. The barred shelf has been taken out on that picture.


no i mean 1 of the link on the post before yours, your cage looks nice.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

emma20 said:


> no i mean 1 of the link on the post before yours, your cage looks nice.


Well actually that cage is the same one as mine but I took the wire shelf out of mine.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

i know but its better without the shelf i didnt know you could take them out


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw nice one for adopting  my dwarf is in a duna fun which i picked up from a car boot sale for £3:thumbsup:, she seems happier in that than the zoo zone i tried her in, i think its because she missed not being able to nosey though the bars lol..its one of these....

Cages : Duna FUN Hamster Cage FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

do all hamsters like sand baths?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emma20 said:


> do all hamsters like sand baths?


i know a lot of people who have sand baths for dwarfs and they love sand...my syrians like sand but dont tend to roll around in it like the dwarf does, i dont leave a sand bath in the syrians cages but they have use of a large sand tray that they have access to when they get to come out of their cages.

if you ever buy any sand and its for chinchillas make sure it is sand and not dust


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> i know a lot of people who have sand baths for dwarfs and they love sand...my syrians like sand but dont tend to roll around in it like the dwarf, they have a large sand tray but they only have access to it when they get to come out of their cages.
> 
> if you ever buy any sand and its for chinchillas make sure it is sand and not dust


do mice like sand baths?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emma20 said:


> do mice like sand baths?


i couldnt tell you Emma ive never had mice...gerbils love it i know that


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

im going to get some and see what they think.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Emma, just seen your post, please dont use sand for mice, its really dangerous, hamters are fine with it but rats and mice can inhale it, they shouldnt have sand baths at all, even supervised ones.


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice the Duna Fun looks like the best it's just a bit pricey on a student budget. I'll see what cage the hamster comes with I might be pleasantly surprised. I might be pleasantly surprised and it will come with a nice cage if not I'll be buying a ferplast cage.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DeadLee said:


> Thanks for all the advice the Duna Fun looks like the best it's just a bit pricey on a student budget. I'll see what cage the hamster comes with I might be pleasantly surprised. I might be pleasantly surprised and it will come with a nice cage if not I'll be buying a ferplast cage.


You can get rabbit or guinea pig cages really cheap in comparrison to hamster/mouse cages, then you can mesh them so they are suitable for tiddlers, I kept a group of mice in a guinea pig cage and it was perfect for the the job, they dont look bad if you do it right either. Just cut the mesh to the size of each panel of the cage, then attach it with cable ties.

ETA, this is the one I did for the mice http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...ents-homes-picture30936-spare-mouse-cage.html


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

emma20 said:


> do all hamsters like sand baths?


My dwarf hamsters (Russian and Chinese) love playing in sand. I put loads in one section of the cage for them to dig in and use childrens play sand as you can get big bags of it fairy cheap and I think they were doing buy 1 get 1 half price last year at Tesco. I've been told that it's fine to use for hamsters.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

Jazzy said:


> I had the Habitrail Ovo loft and extensions for my Russian when he was a baby but upgraded him to the Mickey Max XL which is a great cage for dwarf hamsters as the bar spacing is quite small. It's a brilliant cage and loads of room for toys. It comes with a wire shelf though which isn't good for their feet so you can either take it out completely like I have done or cover it with some grassy mats.


can i have your hammy and cage that's really nice :001_wub: and he/she is cute


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Emma, just seen your post, please dont use sand for mice, its really dangerous, hamters are fine with it but rats and mice can inhale it, they shouldnt have sand baths at all, even supervised ones.


oh i didnt realise TDM ..thank goodness you are on the ball xxx


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have many small animal cages in my online pet store, I have Habitrail, Hagen, Mickey and all the popular ones, plus load more, so feel free to take a look.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks for letting me know i wont be getting my mice any sand


----------

